# Tropical storm Malakas



## nickel (Sep 23, 2010)

Tropical Storm Malakas is spinning through the northwestern Pacific Ocean and NASA infrared satellite imagery revealed powerful thunderstorms in its center. 
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hurricanes/archives/2010/h2010_Malakas.html







Tropical Storm Malakas has strengthened as it tracks north over the Pacific Ocean on course to brush past the east coast of the main Japanese island of Honshu in two days, according to the Japan Meteorological Agency.

[...]

Malakas is expected to gain strength in the coming two days to maximum winds of 55 meters per second (123 miles per hour) from 40 meters per second, with a storm warning area extending about 440 kilometers, the Japanese weather service said. The storm’s intensity will probably weaken to an extra-tropical cyclone by 9 a.m. on Sept. 26, it said.

[...]

Malakas means “strong” or “powerful” in the Philippines, according to the Hong Kong Observatory, which lists names assigned to storms in the northwest Pacific and South China Sea. Malakas is the 13th storm of the northwest Pacific season.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...recast-to-brush-past-east-coast-of-japan.html​
Σαρώνει στα ευρήματα.

Άντε, να μπει και στην Wikipedia, να μην υπάρχει μόνο αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2014)

Εμ, έτσι εξηγούνται όλα. Και οι πορθμοί και οι πρωτεύουσες και όλα τα σχετικά της περιοχής.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2014)

...
Άλλες λεξιλογιακές εμφανίσεις του «μαλάκα» που δεν ταυτίζονται με την εθνική μας προσφώνηση:



tsioutsiou said:


> * malacca* made or consisting of the cane of an Asian rattan palm (Calamus rotang)
> <an umbrella with a malacca handle>
> Να μην μπερδεύεται με το κοινό *καλάμι*





daeman said:


> Επίσης:
> *Μαλάκα*
> Είναι η τυρόμαζα που προκύπτει στο πρώτο στάδιο της τυροκόμησης της γραβιέρας. Είναι ελαστική και ομοιογενής και οι Κρητικοί την χρησιμοποιούν αποκλειστικά όταν φτιάχνουν πίτες και κυρίως τη Χανιώτικη τούρτα που γίνεται με 4 τυριά, αρνίσιο κρέας και δυόσμο.
> από εδώ.
> ...



Με τεκμηρίωση Χατζιδάκι:


daeman said:


> ...
> Είπον ότι πιθανόν φαίνεταί μοι ότι η μυζήθρα εσήμαινε κατ' αρχάς και όπερ ημείς νυν κατ' εξοχήν λέγομεν τυρί· επί την εικασίαν ταύτην άγει με η παρατήρησις ότι είδη τινά τυρού φέρουσιν ονόματα θηλυκού γένους, άτινα όντα την αρχήν προδήλως επίθετα απορείται τίνος ένεκα λέγονται κατά θηλυκόν γένος, πρβλ. *η* *μαλάκα = ο χλωρός, μαλακός, τυρός*, _κοπανιστή_ = τυρός τις κατασκευαζόμενος επί των Κυκλάδων, της Χίου και αλλαχού (ενιαχού και δια πιπερεάς) κοπανιζόμενος όθεν το όνομα. Η _σύχουμη_ ούτω καλείται εν Κρήτη ο τυρός ο επιπλέων εν τω ζέοντι λέβητι και εκείθεν λαμβανόμενος διά τινος μεγάλου κοχλιαρίου μετά τινος ορρού (ος εν Κρήτη λέγεται Χουμάς) και εσθιόμενος ούτω θερμός.
> 
> Ταύτα βεβαίως θα εσχηματίσθησαν τη παραλείψει του μυζήθρα. Σήμερον επί μεν των Κυκλάδων το όνομα μυζήθρα ούτε τον αίγειον ούτε τον χλωρόν τυρόν σημαίνει, αλλά τον κατασκευαζόμενον δεύτερον, ήτοι αφού πρώτον διά της πυτιάς πήξουν το γάλα χλιαρόν έτι ον άμα αμελχθέν και διά του ταράκτου ταράζου (sic) αυτό ώστε το πεπηγός να συσσωρευθή εις μάζαν τινα και εξαχθέν εντεθή εις το τυπείον (τουπεί), κατασκευάζουν ούτως την λεγομένην *μαλάκαν*, ήτις ξηραθείσα γίνεται ο τυρός, το τυρί κατ' εξοχήν σήμερον· έπειτα το υπολειφθέν εν τω λέβητι γάλα... (#4).
> ...





sarant said:


> ...
> Παρέμπ, στο αντιαποικιακό αντάρτικο της Σουρακάτρας πρωταγωνίστησε ο κομμουνιστής *Ταν Μαλάκα*, εθνικός ήρωας της Ινδονησίας.



Tan Malaka @Wikipedia.



AoratiMelani said:


> Φιλιππίνες. Διάβασε να μορφωθείς.
> Si Malakas, ο προκατακλυσμιαίος Έλληνας



Ελληνοαγγλική & αγγλοελληνική βάση κύριων ονομάτων: #606—#611.


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2016)




----------

